# [Simple] Testing Server Performance



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

So you just got the setup email for the impulsive purchase you just couldn't resist. What next?

____________________________________________________________________________________________

One of the *simplest* ways to test *network* and* I/O* speeds is with the _FreeVPS.us _benchmark script!


wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash

For an extremely *comprehensive* benchmark, try *ServerBear.com* and their all-in-one performance test.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Just want to know how fast those disks are spinning (or how fast the SSDs are, err, working)? Test the *I/O* with this!


dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; rm test

Let's check the disk *I/O latency* while we're at it...



wget https://ioping.googlecode.com/files/ioping-0.6.tar.gz
tar -xzvf ioping-0.6.tar.gz
cd ioping-0.6/
make ioping



```
./ioping . -c 10
```

...and the *I/O seek rate*...



```
./ioping -RD .
```
...and the *sequential I/O* speed...



ioping -RL .

...and the *cached I/O* speed!

```
?ioping -RC .
```

Want to simply know what the *network* speeds are like? Try downloading a test file from another server!


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
How about the *processor* that's being used?


cat /proc/cpuinfo
Make sure you've got every single KB of *disk space* your provider promised by using the command...


df

...or you could check the *disk space* in GB's if you'd prefer! _(Note: Space reserved by the OS may not be listed!)_


df -h
____________________________________________________________________________________________

This is not the place to post your benchmarks - go take a look at the _*reviews *_section of the forum and share your results there!

*Did I miss anything? Something I should add? Let me know!*


----------



## telephone (May 17, 2013)

BK_ said:


> *Did I miss anything? Something I should add? Let me know!*


ioping


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

telephone said:


> ioping


Added! Thanks


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (May 17, 2013)

Nice small guide


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Nice small guide


 

Glad you like it! I'm not intending for it to be overly bloated with complex ways of testing your server, just the basics


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

I might whip up a downloadable bash for this


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> I might whip up a downloadable bash for this


If you do, I'll definitely throw it up in the thread if it's alright with you


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

BK_ said:


> If you do, I'll definitely throw it up in the thread if it's alright with you


I assume IOping works on debian and centos based setups?


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> I assume IOping works on debian and centos based setups?



Supported OS


GNU/Linux
GNU/HURD
Windows
OS X
FreeBSD
DragonFlyBSD
See https://code.google.com/p/ioping/


----------



## weservit (May 18, 2013)

You can also add these:

IOPing seek rate: ioping -RD .

IOPing sequential: ioping -RL .

IOPing cached: ioping -RC .

 

And install FIO.

Debian / Ubuntu: apt-get install fio

CentOS: Download RPM from: http://pkgs.repoforge.org/fio/

cat > reads.ini << EOF

[global]

randrepeat=1

ioengine=libaio

bs=4k

ba=4k

size=1G

direct=1

gtod_reduce=1

norandommap

iodepth=64

numjobs=1

 

[randomreads]

startdelay=0

filename=sb-io-test

readwrite=randread

EOF

 

-----------------

 


cat > writes.ini << EOF

[global]

randrepeat=1

ioengine=libaio

bs=4k

ba=4k

size=1G

direct=1

gtod_reduce=1

norandommap

iodepth=64

numjobs=1

 

[randomwrites]

startdelay=0

filename=sb-io-test

readwrite=randwrite

EOF

 

Then run,

fio reads.ini

fio writes.ini


----------



## BK_ (May 18, 2013)

weservit said:


> You can also add these:


 

Thanks for the suggestion! I've added the additional IOPing commands, but for the sake of keeping the tutorial simple I've left out FIO - great suggestion though!


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Mar 4, 2015)

Replying to this for later.


----------



## VENETX (Mar 4, 2015)

This tutorial should be great to show via YouTube under your company name to show your server performance.


----------



## Jonchun (Mar 18, 2015)

Haven't tried the script yet, but can anyone tell me roughly how long it takes to run? e.g. serverbear takes like an hour.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 18, 2015)

Serverbear preforms multiple tests, so this could be normal behaviour. Just wait for that mail in your inbox or run it again in some hours.


----------



## norival1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 158.69.127.66


Location                Provider        Speed
CDN                     Cachefly        95.9MB/s


Atlanta, GA, US         Coloat          3.67MB/s
Dallas, TX, US          Softlayer       40.2MB/s
Seattle, WA, US         Softlayer       21.0MB/s
San Jose, CA, US        Softlayer       23.1MB/s
Washington, DC, US      Softlayer       55.6MB/s


Tokyo, Japan            Linode          14.6MB/s
Singapore               Softlayer       591KB/s


Rotterdam, Netherlands  id3.net         3.09MB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands    Leaseweb        110MB/s



Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run)   : 281 MB/s
I/O (2nd run)   : 281 MB/s
I/O (3rd run)   : 307 MB/s
Average I/O     : 289.667 MB/s
 


Speedtest is not good, because using speedtest isnt true. As my server, it has 10Gbit uplink, the result is wrong.


----------



## ZenithHosting (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for the tutorial


----------

